# Simple, Cheap Spill Proof Oil Container. – Super Easy I Was Looking At The Spill Proof Oil Container



## Rata222 (Oct 26, 2016)

I was looking at the spill proof oil containers.  I found the Spillmaster which was pretty nice.  Also found spill proof paint cups for children, that works on the same principle.  The cost was cheap enough – but I hate paying more for shipping than what I paid for the item.  I decided to make one for myself.

            Apologies if anyone else has posted something like this. I did not see any similar builds, so I wanted to payback- and share what I came up with.  It is simple, cheap and quick to build.

 If you are familiar with how the Spillmaster works, this will be self explanatory .



Here is the completed container.
View attachment 138177





I purchased the parts at Lowes.
View attachment 138180


1 pc.    2” x ½”  PVC SCH40 Bushing  @ $1.29
1 pc.    2” PVC SCH40 Coupling  @ $0.98
1 pc.    2” PVC SCH40 Plug  @ $2.37

I had the ½” PVC pipe and the pipe cement.

The tube will get pushed through the bushing. To do this you first need to removed the “tube stop”  ridge seen inside the hole of the reducer bushing. Many ways to do it.
View attachment 138181




I then calculated how long of tube I wanted then marked it so that it would stay about ½ to 5/8” from the inside bottom of the container.  After marking insertion depth on the tube, I applied  cement and pushed the tube through the bushing to the mark.
View attachment 138183


----------



## Rata222 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry Incomplete Double posted.
Jim


----------



## hman (Oct 28, 2016)

Another inexpensive alternative to the Spillmaster is a spill-proof paint cup meant for very young kids, available from Lakeshore Learning (a seller of school supplies).  Here's the link:
http://www.lakeshorelearning.com/product/productDet.jsp?productItemID=1,689,949,371,896,043&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474395181113&bmUID=1475965650174#top

They're $11.95 + $5.00 shipping for a set of 10 (various colors of lids), which amounts to $1.70 apiece.  You can get individual colors for $1.49 each (+ shipping).

As shown in the photo, you can get an acid brush that's a perfect size for one of these, allowing the lid to be closed with the brush completely inside.  The brushes are available in 3-packs from Home Depot.  Regular length acid brushes will work, of course, and there's features on the lid to keep the brush from rolling away.
View attachment 138268

Note - Similar paint cups/pots are available from various other vendors.  Matter of fact, if you go to Amazon and search for "spillmaster," you'll be offered one of the alternatives.  But most of them have snap-on lids, which don't seal as well as Lakeshore's screw-on.  Many have "living hinge" lids, and the hinge is likely to stop living once exposed to machining fluids.  The Lakeshore cup has a molded pin hinge, so it's of better quality overall. 

If you want to "gild the lily," you can throw a large washer inside for extra stability, or else glue one to the bottom with "Go2" glue (as I did).


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 29, 2016)

I always liked the wide base can type,  low in hight  (think tuna can) tube extended up supports the brush.

A better design then the plastic.  Wider than taller makes it a much more stable fluid container, these above lack that.


----------

